# Newbie - looking for advice and / or detailer



## dirtybarrys (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been on the forum quite a few times for some advice on looking after our own cars. There are obviously many products out there and rather than just go into Halfords etc and buy a load of stuff, I would prefer to have the proper stuff. 

Both cars are black. 

I had someone take some of the scrapes and marks out of my year old BMW and want to continue to keep the car in good condition, so what would you recommend for the upkeep? Any suggestions welcome but I don't want to spend loads of time on the car but would like to keep it clean and protected, suggestions welcome.

Also, my wife's car is about a year old and needs a refresh as well. I would consider doing this myself but if someone is interested, I'd be happy to have it professionally sorted out. I live near Moira.

Thanks.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

You mention the BMW. If you want some durability etc, I would recommend the Collinite Range of waxes, they are something worth reading up on.

I would however think your capable of detailing both cars yourself.

One option is to go down the Halfords route and get some AG Super Resin Polish, some AG Extra Gloss Protection then some Collinite Wax from one of the traders on here. They alll products that are relatively easy to work with and shouldnt cause you many problems. They can also be worked by hand, so you dont need any fancy machines. Those three products are what I use, I can only speak for the products I use or have used of course.

Other than that, for the products get hold of some foam applicators and microfiber applications to apply the products, along with some microfiber towels to remove them.

Other pointers are getting two buckets (look up the two bucket method), and a wash mitt. Then something like a Miracle Dryer (microfiber drying cloth).

You could also get some clay bars as well.

That would allow you to spend some time on sprucing up the cars. I hope it doesnt seem too expensive, however, I wouldnt have you going out and spending a fortune.

Hope that helps,
Neil

PS there is loads of info on here, if you have any specific queries etc.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

where abouts are u?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> where abouts are u?


its says he is from moira ronnie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

oops didnt read the last bit!!!! im just outside tandragee if u like to take a trip over im in the middle of sorting my new garage but still have another one to work from


----------



## dirtybarrys (Jul 28, 2008)

Will be in touch, thanks.

Ronnie, just realised that you helped before - sorry I didn't remember. Is this something you could help with?


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Great advice to be found here..

After reading many of the pots on the forum i have gone to halfords and bought AG Super Resin Polish and AG Extra Gloss Protection and used them on the car, i have to say the depth of the shine is the best i have ever got, and i have used a lot of different products in the past.

It took me a good two hours to do the car and there was buckets of sweat pouring out of me when i finished but when i stood back i was quite impressed.

Just a couple of questions for people in the know...

- I have looked high and low for Collinite Wax i cant seem to find anywere selling it, even online that you can trust, can anyone recommend a place to buy it?(I'm located in Dublin, Ireland)

Also, after using AG Super Resin Polish and AG Extra Gloss Protection on the car, what is the actual point of using Collinite Wax, i mean will it make such a difference, also should the Super Resin Polish be used every week as i tend to wash and clean my car every Sunday i'm not sure what should be done every week to keep the shine?


If it helps the car is chalcedony blue in color.

Regards
MrDub


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

hey MrDub... I'm in dublin also.

Collinite you'll need to order online, its only about 20euro delivered, the exchange rate helps too. Loads of the sellars on here stock it and Ebay is your friend. I've a tub of 476 if you fancy we could add a coat to your car as a trial, then you get your own!!!!

476 is very long lasting and is great for winter protection and if you do big miles. It will continue to bead well long after the EGP has worn off.... if you wash every week, you should easily get 3/4 months before needing another coat of Collie.

you dont bneed to use SRP every week. If you do you will be removing the EGP/wax coat each time. Best to Polish with SRP, bring up the gloss with EGP, protect with collie and wash away.... top up the collie occasionally and if/when that wears off or you get more swirling use SRP again and top off.

send me a PM and we can get some collie on one weekend, or evening if you have garage.


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

green-blood said:


> hey MrDub... I'm in dublin also.
> 
> Collinite you'll need to order online, its only about 20euro delivered, the exchange rate helps too. Loads of the sellars on here stock it and Ebay is your friend. I've a tub of 476 if you fancy we could add a coat to your car as a trial, then you get your own!!!!
> 
> ...


Cheers for the fast reply, i havnt got a garage, but thanks for the offer, i'll see can i get a tub on ebay. I've just ordered a tub of poorboys world wheel wax for alloys i should be getting next week, have you any experience with this stuff?

Regards


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

is it the pink stuff.... no not yet, its on my christmas list!!

I'll 476 your car if you wheel wax my alloys!!


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Thats the stuff alright! I should have some colly on the way, but it falls through i may take you up on that offer!!!


----------

